# Marketplace Access



## Rookie975 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm hoping somebody could answer a question for me? I have a few TT bits to sell and I have just tried to list them on the forum, but I am unable to as it says I have insufficient privileges . I have sold items on this forum before without any issues so I'm a bit puzzled as to why I'm now unable to post?

Any help or advise would be appreciated!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, In the old format I could have given you access but Admin/Mods do not have those permissions now. I will contact Site Admin for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Rookie975 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping somebody could answer a question for me? I have a few TT bits to sell and I have just tried to list them on the forum, but I am unable to as it says I have insufficient privileges . I have sold items on this forum before without any issues so I'm a bit puzzled as to why I'm now unable to post?
> 
> Any help or advise would be appreciated!!


Hi, You should have Market Place access now, give it a try.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rookie975 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, You should have Market Place access now, give it a try.
> Hoggy.


 I have indeed, thanks for your help Hoggy! 🙂


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have the same problem, can you support me? @Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kevin#34 said:


> I have the same problem, can you support me? @Hoggy


Hi, I will do my best.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks hoggy


Hi Kev, I haven't heard back from Admin yet, do you have access now?
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no, I don't 😕


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kevin#34 said:


> no, I don't 😕


Hi Kev, In the old format I would have given you access, but now I have to wait for Admin to do their stuff, I expect they are still on holiday.
Will be in touch, when Adminsort it.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry, we were off for the holidays. @kevin#34, you should have access.
Daniel


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## Ally W (Mar 10, 2018)

I would like to sell my TT MK2 on the forum.
How do I access the Marketplace [if this is the correct place to list it ?]

thanks

Al


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ally W said:


> I would like to sell my TT MK2 on the forum.
> How do I access the Marketplace [if this is the correct place to list it ?]
> 
> thanks
> ...


Hi Al, Normally you would have to wait until the Forum software allowed you access, but with this new format the fraud protection is now virtually nil, 
I will contact VS Admin for you.
Will be in touch.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ally W said:


> I would like to sell my TT MK2 on the forum.
> How do I access the Marketplace [if this is the correct place to list it ?]
> 
> thanks
> ...


Hi Al, You should now have access to the Market Place.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ally W (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks Hoggy
Much appreciated
Al


----------

